
As a CTO, how do you know the latest trends in your profession? - waterlink
_or as a person in a CTO-like role: IT manager, Head&#x2F;Director of Engineering, Tech&#x2F;Team Lead, or any other technical leadership role_<p>---<p>The latest trends, knowledge, and learning.<p>In every profession, you should be getting enough of it to “keep your saws sharp.”<p>I, personally, love to read well-written blog posts that evoke emotion in me, and motivate me to do things and advance forward. I love listening to audiobooks on 2x-3x speed, as well.<p>I spoke to a few friends of mine, who are in technical leadership positions, and it seems that they get bored very quickly when reading long blog posts or books.<p>Instead, they just love watching videos and listening to podcasts.<p>Don’t get me wrong, the written information is still valuable for reference.<p>So what is it for you? Are you a reader, listener or watcher? What form do you prefer your brain food to be in? And why? Tell us your story!<p>---<p>Thank you for your time reading this and giving a thoughtful response! :)
======
raarts
I spend 2 full hours a day reading articles, forums and blogs. Speaking is
slower than reading so I like videos less. On the other hand newer
technologies tend to be presented before they are written about, so there is
value there.

I toy with the really interesting stuff a couple of hours a week.

On the whole though i find it very straining to stay up to date on everything
I think a CTO needs to know.

~~~
waterlink
Thank you for your answer!

Which blogs and forums do you like to read?

~~~
raarts
HN is my starting point, because everything new gets mentioned here, but
whenever something new emerges, I subscribe to the blog/feed of whoever is
behind it. Always go to the source.

